# JP13!



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy shit!!! Same specs as the 12 but silver and with an active preamp. Looks awesome.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

Just noticed 17 " rosewood board. Ebony and 20" would be better but no biggie.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 16, 2013)

No 12th/BFR inlay 

I like the pre-amp thing, would be cool to see that in action


----------



## bob123 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gross. Those skinny horns look awful, and the color makes me gag a little.

At least hes back to med jumbo frets with a 17" board. The pre amp seems fun to play with. 



Yellow -> he's actually always preferred rosewood, he went with ebony purely for aesthetics previously. Im curious where the "mahogany neck" came from


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

All of the JPX series have had BFR inlays on the 12th fret. I bet this will as well probably just left off as this was a teaser pic. Also all the BFRs have mahogany necks.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 16, 2013)

meh


----------



## bob123 (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> All of the JPX series have had BFR inlays on the 12th fret. I bet this will as well probably just left off as this was a teaser pic. Also all the BFRs have mahogany necks.




But this isn't a BFR model... thats where Im getting at lol


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 16, 2013)

Seems like a downgrade in specs and color. But who cares if they keep selling them all at the same time. Options for everybody I suppose.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

The JPX, JPXI and JP12 are all BFRs. Odds are the 13 will be as well. As I said this is just a teaser pic.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 16, 2013)

I like idea if everything on this but I doubt if ever be buying one. I already never used the piezo so I wouldn't want another option in the guitar that I wouldn't really use. Always love these guitars though. Now I want stallion news!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> The JPX, JPXI and JP12 are all BFRs. Odds are the 13 will be as well. As I said this is just a teaser pic.



Well the thing is, music man said the JP12 would be the last of the BFR line. Which doesn't make sense bc this is basically the same guitar with even an added new gadget. But I never really got the BFR line anyway because it's not like they would release a similar guitar alongside it that's "non BFR". I would it if they would come out with cheaper versions, like a barebones JP6, of the current models.


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> The JPX, JPXI and JP12 are all BFRs. Odds are the 13 will be as well. As I said this is just a teaser pic.



Sterling Ball said last year that they aren't making BFRs anymore. The ones in production will continue, but no new models. So this isn't a BFR, hence the missing inlay.

and in regards to this "new" model, to quote myself from the other thread....

OMG SO AWESOME AND NEW ITS SO DIFFERENT I CANT HANDLE IT HOW CAN THEY BE SO CREATIVE AND REVOLUTIONARY!!!!!!111!!!!!!!eleven!!!


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

The Stallion has been delayed.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

I hadn't heard about the BFR thing. So basically this is a BFR with no inlay. Lol


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> The Stallion has been delayed.



Maybe it's because of the backlash against the Armada? The stallion could be something similar in terms of specs/electronics.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> The Stallion has been delayed.



Again? Like it was a year ago?


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL wtf delayed? This is the equivalent of the bride running away an hour before the wedding...


----------



## Valnob (Jan 16, 2013)

wait until namm. It can be a teaser, a fake, a proto... who knows.. but silver, nice ! and I really like the shield inlay the the 13

Something tikles me. There's no BFR inlay at the 12th fret, ok but they could have made a double dot/shield inlay, and here they put nothing ?!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 16, 2013)

meh...


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2013)

Sterling said the Stallion isn't ready yet and won't be at NAMM. Just the 13.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> The Stallion has been delayed.



I thought Rocco always delivered. You destroyed my teenage years memories.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Sterling said the Stallion isn't ready yet and won't be at NAMM. Just the 13.



Day. Ruined. .


----------



## Blackheim (Jan 16, 2013)

Meh... My all time fav is the JPXI and and the JPX... You can bet they will place the BFR Inlay on the production models, I was waiting on a Daisy (metallic green color) or something more colorful.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry but that looks disgusting. They could have thrown in an ebony board and been done with it, but it looks horrid with the new inlay, and the rosewood on white.

I mean it's good from a new buyer's perspective, but if anyone is literally buying all of these just for the sake of upgrading and adding the latest model to their repertoire, open your eyes. The X, XI, and XII are MUCH better than this IMO.


----------



## yuureikun (Jan 16, 2013)

I already posted this in the JP13 thread in the sevenstring section of the forums, but here is the word on the lack of BFR inlay as told by EB customer service on the Ernie Ball forums:

"We will be using bfr neck plates instead of inlays starting in 2013."


----------



## ihunda (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah, maybe now we'll get cheaper JP12 on the used market!

Also, can't wait to trace that preamp circuit


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would get a JP12 and have it repainted before buying this. JP12 in a sparkle finish would be killer. 

-Phil


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 16, 2013)

This is what I was hoping to see for the JP13...
- Mystic Dream finish
- unfinished back of neck -- birdseye or flame maple, tung oil finish
- JPX body style, full loaded (check)
- 16-17" radius (check)

So basically, it's just missing 2 of the wishlist items I have, otherwise it'd be perfect for me.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2013)

yuureikun said:


> I already posted this in the JP13 thread in the sevenstring section of the forums, but here is the word on the lack of BFR inlay as told by EB customer service on the Ernie Ball forums:
> 
> "We will be using bfr neck plates instead of inlays starting in 2013."



Huh, I hope this back-propagates to old models. I've nagged at least 3 dealers about potentially ordering without the BFR inlay - that thing's awful! But ya, the blank space in there is a bit odd.


----------



## yuureikun (Jan 16, 2013)

narad said:


> Huh, I hope this back-propagates to old models. I've nagged at least 3 dealers about potentially ordering without the BFR inlay - that thing's awful! But ya, the blank space in there is a bit odd.



Really? I LOVE the BFR inlay, haha. It wouldn't bother me if they at least had the double dot type 12th fret inlay. But I really dislike that the whole neck has inlays and all of a sudden there is a big gap with nothing.


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 16, 2013)

I miss the oval inlays too.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2013)

It just looks like all the others.

JPX was cool, JPXI and JP12 were flogging the horse a bit IMO and this is basically more of the same thing, except with a preamp. Meh.

I'd rather have a basic JP6, at least then I get to choose the colour as well...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> It just looks like all the others.
> 
> JPX was cool, JPXI and JP12 were flogging the horse a bit IMO and this is basically more of the same thing, except with a preamp. Meh.
> 
> I'd rather have a basic JP6, at least then I get to choose the colour as well...



I agree with all of this, including the JP6. Those specs are awesome for a $1500 guitar.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 16, 2013)

yellowv said:


> The Stallion has been delayed.



Muhammed Suiçmez switched to EBMM, eh?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree with all of this, including the JP6. Those specs are awesome for a $1500 guitar.



Aren't they a fair bit more than $1500? That equates to about £900-1000 IIRC, which is about half the UK price of a JP6


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Aren't they a fair bit more than $1500? That equates to about £900-1000 IIRC, which is about half the UK price of a JP6



$1575, according to Musiciansfriend.

Id paste a URL, but this phone is being a dick.

The mystic dream one is more expensive, though, by.... a lot. $1800


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 16, 2013)

I was super excited until I saw that it was silver, not white, and that its New Fancy Thing is an active preamp that I would never use.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 16, 2013)

nah


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 16, 2013)

If this ends up actually being a BFR, and keeping in line with an ebony board and such, it'll be sick. But downgrading on other things just to add a active preamp isn't nearly enough to interest me, or apparently most everyone else here. 

A BFR/JPxx in Mystic Dream, dat Dargie, or some of their other amazing colors would be amazing.

Oh, and note the "all specs. subject to change without notice" part below the guitar. Hmmm...


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 16, 2013)

I think they should make the anniversary models as limited as they did with the Dargies and dealer models. I wish neck options are available to us at a cost plus (flamed maple, roasted maple, the godly rosewood)

One thing comes to mind - possible for a *sparkly, mystic dream* finish? (hoping for EBMM to read this)

That said, the best color is still the Barolo color !


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Oh, and note the "all specs. subject to change without notice" part below the guitar. Hmmm...



You'll actually find similar listed on most print ads and guitar company websites. 

Same goes for disclaimers mentioning pricing errors. It's just to protect the company, nothing more.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 19, 2013)

am i the only one that actually wants one of these?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 19, 2013)

Nope I want one too. The specs aren't exactly what I want but he'll I already have the X, XI and 12. Why not the 13 too


----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I kinda want one but I'll wait to play it first. Also I'm sure the color in person will be different than what we see in the pictures. I remember seeing a jpx in person and was blown away at how pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## newfinator (Jan 19, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Nope I want one too. The specs aren't exactly what I want but he'll I already have the X, XI and 12. Why not the 13 too



Of the ones you already have which do you prefer and why?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 19, 2013)

They all have something special about them. The X with its chambered body has the fullest most open tone. The XI is the most tight and focused and has the 20" board that I prefer. Then there's the 12. It's not quite as tight as the XI and not quite as full as the X, which I think makes it perfect. It is tight but with a more rounded off top end. Amazing lead tone and still good tight rhythm. So for me the 12 takes it slightly. They are all great. I'm sure the 13 will be similar to the 12 tone wise, maybe slightly warmer. I still prefer the 20" radius. I bet the color will be killer in person. As said pics never really show what the finishes look like in person.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, I'm not big on Music Mans but I always will have a thing for silver/gray guitars.


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 19, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Sorry but that looks disgusting. They could have thrown in an ebony board and been done with it, but it looks horrid with the new inlay, and the rosewood on white.
> 
> I mean it's good from a new buyer's perspective, but if anyone is literally buying all of these just for the sake of upgrading and adding the latest model to their repertoire, open your eyes. The X, XI, and XII are MUCH better than this IMO.



What's the problem with rosewood on white? Looks like a JP to me. 

I can't imagine there would be a point in upgrading from a previous one but as far as JP's go it doesn't seem any worse than it's predecessors. The active pre is kind of cool and I'd like to hear it but beyond that I think it's pretty much at par. For anyone looking into picking up a JP it seems like a great option.

So much nitpicking going on in this thread.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 19, 2013)

It's silver not white.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2013)

yellowv said:


> It's silver not white.



Nitpicker!


----------



## edsped (Jan 19, 2013)

narad said:


> Huh, I hope this back-propagates to old models. I've nagged at least 3 dealers about potentially ordering without the BFR inlay - that thing's awful! But ya, the blank space in there is a bit odd.


I'm really hoping they DON'T do this. Or if they do please, PLEASE don't just leave the 12th fret blank, that would be awful.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 19, 2013)

Enselmis said:


> What's the problem with rosewood on white? Looks like a JP to me.
> 
> I can't imagine there would be a point in upgrading from a previous one but as far as JP's go it doesn't seem any worse than it's predecessors. The active pre is kind of cool and I'd like to hear it but beyond that I think it's pretty much at par. For anyone looking into picking up a JP it seems like a great option.
> 
> So much nitpicking going on in this thread.



Well first off, the missing 12th inlay does infact look hideous. Nothing really "wrong" with it, but I just don't like it. So this all boils down into what I like on that guitar and what I don't like, it's not a big deal. I just dislike the 13.

Personally, it's not a bad option at all. It'll play just as amazingly as any other Musicman does. My only issue, is that if I'm spending +2k I should be attracted to how the guitar looks physically. I'm sure that carries a long with anyone else. Out of all the available options, even if this were available, I would still have taken the JP12 I just got.

Also just to note, BP mentioned that these pickups were new custom designed Dimarzio's for John!

EDIT: Here's the quote. And I don't know if it was mentioned here before or in a different thread, but Sterling really should just ignore the forums. Specifically anything negative, it doesn't really look good to me when he goes on there and asks a user what sort of apology they'll be giving. His company's guitars scream quality and speak for themselves, let people talk. If something is good, why get so worked up and defensive about it? Call it passion, but I just think it'd be best for him not to give sneak peeks and just let these things sort themselves out.



> Malmucci What form of apology will you give when JP raves about the preamp he asked for? He called me last night freaking...they tracked in the studio...with the new pickups too....OH yeah Di marzio threw new pickups at him....it couldnt be a coordinated effort between Drew at EB Matty JP's Tech and Steve of Dimarzio...that would make too much sense


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree with all of this, including the JP6. Those specs are awesome for a $1500 guitar.



Specs aren't what make big dents in the cost of a guitar, quality is . The exception is how much people are willing to pay for 'good looking wood', which is then overinflated to crap, and often on guitars that do not have top notch playability (making a guitar pretty is fucking easy, I could do it with my woodworking experience, excellent playability/fretwork though? Not a chance).


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Easy fix. No inlays. Or maybe that shield in lays enlarged over the 11-13 fret board place thingie


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't like the guitar too much, but I'd be interested in the new DiMarzios.


----------



## kamello (Jan 19, 2013)

HOLY SHIT IS boring as fuck 

such a shame, I loved the JPX, definitely one of my favourite guitars, the same goes for the standart BFR line, but I've never had GAS for a JPXl, JPXll, and I hoped for this year to be different


----------



## yellowv (Jan 19, 2013)

Hmmm says crunch lab/liquifire. Would be interested if that changes although I love the CL/LF combo. Although IMO the boost would be overkill especially since most of us are running a boost in front of high gain amps anyway. It makes more sense on the LIII and I don't even use it on that.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2013)

edsped said:


> I'm really hoping they DON'T do this. Or if they do please, PLEASE don't just leave the 12th fret blank, that would be awful.



Oh, agreed - the blank space does look awful. Think of it this way - DIY inlay space  

Of course I kid, and I hope/assume the blank space is simply a mockup/prototype issue, but the 12th fret inlay on EBMM and ESPs are, without exaggeration, the most annoying feature on production guitars for me. If it's replaced with inlays that match the rest of the fretboard, I'll have a JPX or JPXII this year, no BS. You'd think they'd just let me order one with a blank fretboard, right?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 22, 2013)

Well just as i figured the JP13 will have a 12th fret inlay. Just two small shields which many will probably prefer over the BFR inlay. I still think it looks great. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 22, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Well just as i figured the JP13 will have a 12th fret inlay. Just two small shields which many will probably prefer over the BFR inlay. I still think it looks great.



Very nice!!! That looks a lot better than I expected. So is it a BFR or a standard model? I am pretty sure the BFR marking will now be on the neck plate


----------



## yellowv (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess they have said that they wont be doing any new BFR models. Not sure if that's true or not. They did say they would use BFR neck plates so who knows. Either way spec wise this is in the same league with the other models so inlay or not it has BFR specs. I just find it funny that the change to a rosewood board and the inlay has all these guys acting like they would buy one if not for those changes  Truth is before the JPX all the BRF's were rosewood. It's not a downgrade. EBMM uses top notch rosewood. I too would prefer ebony, but it's not a huge deal. Apparently JP wanted it and it is his guitar. At least he didn't ask for a piece of plastic wire loom on the top of the guitar


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 22, 2013)

Whys it look like there's a crunch lab in the neck on the 7...hmm.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 22, 2013)

Never been a fan of these guitars sound wise for me. They feel great but every time I play one in person, the sound is lackluster. Sorry guys, but the preamps seems neat.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 22, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Well just as i figured the JP13 will have a 12th fret inlay. Just two small shields which many will probably prefer over the BFR inlay. I still think it looks great.



Okay now that the inlay is there, it doesn't look half bad at all. Part of me still wishes it were Ebony but it reminds me of a regular JP6 with the Sterling Silver finish. But like I said before, I wouldn't "upgrade" or really want to get the 13. But for someone in the market it's definitely not a bad choice now that I see the finished product.


----------



## kamello (Jan 22, 2013)

Silver Surfer´s Guitar...


----------



## MikeH (Jan 22, 2013)

From John's FB:


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 22, 2013)

yellowv said:


> I guess they have said that they wont be doing any new BFR models. Not sure if that's true or not. They did say they would use BFR neck plates so who knows. Either way spec wise this is in the same league with the other models so inlay or not it has BFR specs. I just find it funny that the change to a rosewood board and the inlay has all these guys acting like they would buy one if not for those changes  Truth is before the JPX all the BRF's were rosewood. It's not a downgrade. EBMM uses top notch rosewood. I too would prefer ebony, but it's not a huge deal. Apparently JP wanted it and it is his guitar. At least he didn't ask for a piece of plastic wire loom on the top of the guitar




"" And you forgot the radius change. The two biggest changes on the JPXI that sold me were an ebony board and the 20" radius so I don't see what you find so hard to believe about people not wanting this model now because those two features are gone. I sold my BFR after I got the XI because it got absolutely no playing time once I had that 20" radius. What was everybody's main question about the JPXI and JPXII? It was about the neck radius. Neck radius is important to many players. How many thousands of threads on are this site alone about Ibanez neck profiles?
And sorry but Rosewood is a downgrade to me. I don't care how good of Rosewood you claim EBMM uses, It's still aesthetically unpleasing and it just doesn't feel or look as good as Ebony does.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 22, 2013)

It looks like in the photo from Facebook book that there isn't a crunchlab in the bridge. Weird.


----------



## Ale (Jan 22, 2013)

Mah....to me the most beautiful JP since now still remain the JPX and the BFR Koa.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ale said:


> Mah....to me the most beautiful JP since now still remain the JPX and the BFR Koa.


If those two had the 20in radius and newer neck profile that the XI and 12 have they would be so high on my GAS list.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 22, 2013)

CL/LF are gone for this model. Some new JP pickups yet again. They haven't said what they are yet, but they are new. Thanks for input as always uncreative.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 23, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> "" And you forgot the radius change. The two biggest changes on the JPXI that sold me were an ebony board and the 20" radius so I don't see what you find so hard to believe about people not wanting this model now because those two features are gone. I sold my BFR after I got the XI because it got absolutely no playing time once I had that 20" radius. What was everybody's main question about the JPXI and JPXII? It was about the neck radius. Neck radius is important to many players. How many thousands of threads on are this site alone about Ibanez neck profiles?
> And sorry but Rosewood is a downgrade to me. I don't care how good of Rosewood you claim EBMM uses, It's still aesthetically unpleasing and it just doesn't feel or look as good as Ebony does.



That's how I feel, had I been given the choice between all the JP Models, I still would have chosen the 12. The flat radius brings me back to the days when I first started on a classical guitar, and the Ebony board is just class. It's a preference, but this 13 doesn't seem bad, just not my cup of tea.



yellowv said:


> CL/LF are gone for this model. Some new JP pickups yet again. They haven't said what they are yet, but they are new. Thanks for input as always uncreative.



Told you! Can't wait to hear/see these new pickups.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 23, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Thanks for input as always uncreative.




You made an illogical and absurd assumption based on *your* opinion.

"lol, nobody will NOT buy it because of these changes"; False, I and many others will not buy it because of those changes. 

Thanks for the passive-aggressive, antagonistic comment as always, yellowv.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 23, 2013)

I made no assumption. My point was the guys nitpicking the changes would likely not buy one regardless of what the specs were. Sure this one isn't everyone's cup of tea. that is why there are 5 other options of JP to choose from.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 23, 2013)

How about we stop before this gets closed like every other thread where Uncreative starts getting all riled up again? It's happened literally anytime anyone even argues their opinion or even looks at him the wrong way. So just end it and keep the discussion JP13, not about what was going through yellowv's mind when he was thinking of his post. This isn't philosophy, it's a guitar discussion. And as much as I agree with you Uncreative, I'd like this to stay open.

And yellowv, the point is for me personally is that I could have chosen this one if the specs were something a bit more attractive to me. I'm a recent BFR owner, and if this had the specs the 12 did. I would have jumped on this or the XI had that been available at the time.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 23, 2013)

*EDIT:

nvm....I'm a twat*


----------



## Rojne (Jan 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind owning one of these.. and new DiMarzios always get me intrigued!


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 23, 2013)

Put new DiMarzio's in a JPX, JPXI, or JPXII. Profit.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 27, 2013)

the lower than 20" radius is calling my name and i really like the color, that and the fact my jpx is getting me addicted to ernie ball i decided im saving up for this and making it my nxt purchase


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Pablo (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


>




I guess Petrucci likes it then - HUGE surprise! I actually really dig the look... and prefer rosewood to ebony... doesn't mean a lot though, as I'm not in the market for an off-the-rack fiddle.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 30, 2013)

Pablo said:


> I guess Petrucci likes it then - HUGE surprise! I actually really dig the look... and prefer rosewood to ebony... doesn't mean a lot though, as I'm not in the market for an off-the-rack fiddle.



Why in hell wouldn't he like it? It wouldn't even have been approved for production otherwise :s


----------



## brynotherhino (Jan 30, 2013)

I quite like that color, and I am really curious about that there preamp...


----------



## fabriarockz (Feb 4, 2013)

Left-handed: no

Again...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 4, 2013)

kamello said:


> Silver Surfer´s Guitar...









Nah man... this is the Silver Surfer's guitar. 


Anyway, I think the JP13 looks interesting. I noticed that the main body of the guitar is now Basswood and not Alder. I am really interested to see how that Pre-Amp sounds.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm another fan of the finish... big time! I see they do indeed have 2 shields at the 12th fret. Interesting that the bridge pup doesn't have that bar anymore.


----------



## vinniemallet (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll keep my 12, i don't like the 13 inlay, the BFR inlay is sexy as fuck and its missing in this guitar and silver is kinda meh (why he didn't make whiteeeeee!?!?!) about rosewood or ebony i don't care, ebony looks better but EBMM only uses top woods so their rosewood is sick  I really like the silver hardware including the pots but the red on JP12 wins everything! (or the purple on JPX haha) also "20 radius = win for me.


----------



## Misfit (Jan 23, 2014)

JPXI and JP12 are still at the top for me. GASing so hard for a JPXI-7, almost there.


----------

